

The Best Countries For Business - luckystrike
http://www.forbes.com/business/2008/06/26/denmark-ireland-finland-biz-cz_jg_bizcountries08_0626bizcountries_bestcountries.html

======
martythemaniak
If one spends some time reading various international rankings, they'll
quickly notice that Nordic countries dominate pretty much everything out there
- business friendliness, tech preparedness, quality of life, democracy,
government transparency, happiness etc.

And its probably a bit more complicated than Adam Smith's little
recommendation. Far more than any other countries, they seem to have a
dedication to finding things that work - regardless if they are "socialist"
(ie, their relatively high personal taxes and great social programs) or
"capitalist" (ie, the business friendliness cited by the article).

